# Bereaved Ex-pat Spouse UK Pension Rights To Go?



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Bereaved Ex-pat Spouse UK Pension Rights To Go? 

Just heard on BBC Radio 4 the British Government's proposal to change the law so that the pensions rights of an ex-pat will no longer pass to their spouse. 

Does it follow to get their pension they would have to reside in the UK?

Seems very vindictive!


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

It's just a way that they are cutting out all the waste. Why should anybody expect something that they haveax's and NI all our business life so why should others get a free rise.

Sorry if we upset anybody.

Fred and Krystyna


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Waterdog said:


> Bereaved Ex-pat Spouse UK Pension Rights To Go?
> 
> Just heard on BBC Radio 4 the British Government's proposal to change the law so that the pensions rights of an ex-pat will no longer pass to their spouse.
> 
> ...


Not very well reported then it relates to expats who marry a non UK national who might never have resided in UK and who use the married persons allowance based on husbands or wife's NI contributions estimated to be around 220,000 at a yearly cost of £410 million.

About time it was stopped


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> It's just a way that they are cutting out all the waste. Why should anybody expect something that they haveax's and NI all our business life so why should others get a free rise.
> 
> ...


Think you miss the point - these ex-pat pension's are based on their NI contributions so to keep an even playing field, the new policy should be that everybody's pension rights should die with them - irrespective of where they live (including the UK).

Cut out waste - I think not, destitute spouse in the UK will be forced onto benefit & ex-pat spouses forced to return or go to the UK where they will also have to be supported (including housed) by the State.

Additionally, if this goes through - suspect it will be fought through the UK & European Courts at great expense to the State.

For the record, this decision will have no impact on me or mine (Bitches don't get pensions or benefits - we just sponge off our owners)!

Woof


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I believe it applies to new claimants only. There are always anomalies when rules get very complicated. We were thinking of retiring to South Africa at one time but the fact that our pensions would be frozen was a major deterrent. If you want to talk about unfairness consider the situation of Brits who pay into the system all their lives and then if they want to go and live in certain countries, sometimes to join other relatives, they decide not to because of this.
Also Winter Fuel Payments. Brussels has now ruled that this is an entitlement that all UK pensioners in Portugal should receive, regardless of when they moved here. Not the government is advertising the fact, of course. Note I use the word "entitlement" not "benefit" because we have paid for it.


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Understand this change will now be applied to all - even those in the UK.

Well it is now a level playing field - if a rather unfair one.

Latest stats suggest that a single pensioners annual income is around £12,000 - compare that with the average take home pay or proposed cap on benefits - I rest my case.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

This p*xy government are quick to pounce on the likes of widow's pensions but do little to curb their own perks and benefits.


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

As I understand it, it will not be retrospective, so if already getting the spouses pension it will continue. Anyway the bill hasn't been passed yet, and if it is it will be in a couple of years time before coming into effect.
I have to say I do agree with it, as in my opinion tax payers in the UK have a big enough burden without supporting non tax and N.I. Paying citizens from other countries who have never lived in the UK or paid into the system. 
No offence intended, just straight talking


----------

